# return to work / flexible request letter



## Mrs Dot

has anyone got an example I could possibly pinch and adapt please?
had a look online but can't find what I want - thanks in advance!


----------



## flower01

LOL! i had many restless night over this kinda letter! luckily a part time job came up that they couldnt refuse me for!

Generally Id put

Dear Sir/Madam 

As you are aware I am currently on maternity leave. I am due to return on .....................
Due to personal and finantial circumstances i would like to ask for flexible working hours.

(this is where you maybe put your specific days and times?)

I thankyou for your cooporation in this matter and hope to hear from you soon.

Kind Regards

............



thats how i would put it! obviously fil in the blanks!

x

ps- Check spelling!


----------



## grumpymoo

I used this template from the goverment website -

Form FW (A): Flexible Working Application Form

[If you have the right to request flexible working, you can use this letter to submit your request. It contains the minimum necessary information in order for it to be valid and be considered by your employer] 
Delete any text in blue and in [square brackets] and replace with your information before you send the letter.
Before filling out this letter, you are advised to read the guidance available on www.direct.gov.uk/workandfamilies <https://www.direct.gov.uk/workandfamilies>]


Staff or payroll number: [your staff or payroll number]

Dear [managers name]

I would like to apply under section 80F of the Employment Rights Act 1996 to work a flexible working pattern that is different to my current working pattern because:

[include whichever of the following statements applies to you and delete the other options] 

·	I [have / expect to have] parental responsibility for the upbringing of a [child aged up to and including16 / a disabled child under 18]

·	I am [married to / the partner of] the [mother / father / adopter / guardian / special guardian / foster parent] of the child

·	I have been granted a residence order in respect of the child

I am making this request to help me care for the child.

[OR]

·	I [am / expect to be] caring for an adult and I am the [spouse / partner / civil partner / relative] living at the same address as the adult.

I am making this request to help me care for the adult.

I can confirm that I have worked continuously as an employee of the company for the last 26 weeks. I have not made a request to work flexibly during the past 12 months.

[include the statement that applies to you below and delete the rest]

I have previously made a request to work flexibly on [date in DD/MM/YYYY format] 

I have never made a request to work flexibly.

My current working pattern is [include a paragraph which describes your current working pattern including the days/hours/time/place you work at the moment]

I would like to start working [include a paragraph to describe the working pattern you would like to have in the future including the days/hours/times/place you would like to work]

I would like this working pattern to start from [date in DD/MM/YYYY format]

I think this change in my working pattern will affect my employer and colleagues by [include any information on the impact you feel your flexible working pattern will have on your employer]

I think the effect on the business and my colleagues can be dealt with by [include steps you feel can be taken to accommodate your flexible working pattern]

Yours sincerely, 




Name: [your name]
Date: [date in DD/MM/YYYY format]


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I just simply requested to work 3 days a week. I gave the times I could arrive by, and the time I would need to leave by. 
I asked to work 3 days in a row so I could have some continuity at work and less disruption for Ruby.
I stated that if given enough notice I would be willing to cover colleague's holidays if possible.
I stated that I would be happy to to receive work related phone calls on my days 'off' if necessary. (I know this wouldn't be abused though, if you aren't sure then I wouldn't say that!)
I said that I thought we could all sit down in 6 months time and talk about how things are working out, making sure the arracngement is working to everyone's satisfaction.

I think it's really important to show that you're thinking of things from your employers perspective as well as your own.

Good luck!


----------

